# "Nina G " Ex Caslon.



## ian keyl (Nov 28, 2005)

Can anyone with records available please help me to identify the owners or managers of the above vessel. She was sold to a greek company and named the Nina g its that company i require information on please.
Thank you for your help.

Rgds Ian.


----------



## GALTRA (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Ian, Astrofelix Cia; Naviera SA, Piraeus, Greece. She became the ORIENT TRANSPORTER in 1966 and was scrapped in 1971. Charley


----------



## ian keyl (Nov 28, 2005)

Many thanks Galtra, my reasons for the info is that I lived next door as a youngster to the the Greek family who owned it as the Nina G, that was the daughters name Nina Gionis, they left Kenya and went back to Greece and started up in shipping .I have lost track of them but we will work it out with a marlin spike. Cheers Ian.


----------

